# Sex my Southern Variabilis



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I have a group of 4 that are just about 5 months old now. Any guesses on the sex? No calling yet, but I've tried playing calls with no response.

Biscuit:









Skaro:

























And the last two have this body shape, where you can see the back arches.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

they're a bit young to sex. you'll be able to clearly sex them once they're mature. the females will be a whole lot bigger in comparison to the males. they almost look like their going to pop.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

here's a pic of my 2 females


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Thanks! I thought they matured at 5-6 months. What age did yours start to look like that?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

you're welcome... i honestly do not remember. my trio 1.2 are about 16 months oow. the females didn't always look like that. i 1st knew it was a 1.2 because the male started calling and the other two frogs would chase him. then as they fully matured the female became completely noticable.


----------

